# HOB vs. canister filter



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

My 55g tank has 2 aquaclear 300 on it but the water always seems as not clear as I want it to be. There are many small particles in the water column and also a thin film on the surface. Should I switch to a canister filter to get "crystal clear" water? What do you recommend for a good one?
Thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Filstar XP3 or one of the Eheim Pros might fit the bill for you.

I think if you run a search on them or check out the review section that will further your idea of which one is better. But generally Eheim will be "dead silent" and offer great filtration. But it's more expensive then the XP3, which is a great filter, but has a little hum to it. But if it's going under a stand, the noise shouldn't be noticed. 

Although carbon will suck out some of the nutrients in your water, you can toss some in there for a bit to clear it up. But I wouldn't use it for too long if you want to keep the nutrients inside the water column.

-John N.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Just a comment on the Rena XP filters: I have 2 of the XP2s running on the tank right next to my computer... they're nearly silent. The fan on my computer is MUCH louder.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

in regards to price, ease of use/maintenance, i would recommend the XP. i currently have an XP1 for my 20 gallon and will be getting an XP3 for future 50 gallon. the only time it makes any noticeable noise is if there is air in the filter. a little bit of gentle tilting back and forth, and quiet city 

as for the surface film, that's usually from disolved organics such as food. a couple of mollies will take care of it or a surface skimmer.


----------



## jude_uc (Feb 7, 2006)

If money is an issue, I think that the fluval series is also good. I've never used an eheim, so I can't speak for it, but my 204 does wonders on my tank and is completely silent.

-Adam


----------



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. I think i'll go with the XP3. I heard so many good things about them. Eheims are too expensive. They have XP3 on big Al for $95. Is everything I need included in the box or I have to buy something extra? filter pad?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

The Filstars come with filter pads. What's missing is the bio media. You will have to get the ceramic noodles or balls or something, otherwise, all you'll have is 2 course sponges and a fine pad.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

lbquoc said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I think i'll go with the XP3. I heard so many good things about them. Eheims are too expensive. They have XP3 on big Al for $95. Is everything I need included in the box or I have to buy something extra? filter pad?


I think you will be very pleased with the Rena Filstar, I know I am. Mine came with all the media that is needed. The only thing I did was add filter floss to one of the chambers to filter out smaller particles.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

trenac said:


> I think you will be very pleased with the Rena Filstar, I know I am. Mine came with all the media that is needed. The only thing I did was add filter floss to one of the chambers to filter out smaller particles.


It did? Was it a kit? Mine just came with the foam pads.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I just order the filter itself, no kit as far as I know.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

I just bought a XP2 about a month ago, it came with 20 and 30 ppi foam, the white micro-filtration pad and Bio-Chem Zorb. Does not come with Bio-Chem stars or ceramic rings if thats what you're looking for.


----------



## snoopfish (Dec 19, 2005)

I am also looking to switch from a HOB (AC 200 on a 33 ), and I am wondering if the filtration will be any better with Eheim or Filstar? PetsandPonds.com in Canada has Eheim filters for a good price, online, if anyone is interested !
My AC does a good job of filtering, I don't use carbon in it, but there seems to be alot of stuff on the gravel that doesn't get sucked up with gravel vacuuming. JUst wondering if the canister could do a more effective job of keeping the tank clean? Thanks.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Petsandponds.com has great prices (for a Canadian store) for a lot of stuff. But with the current exchange rates, going mail order from the US is a lot more economical.

If you can't gravel vac it, you surely won't be able to pick it up with a canister. I think canisters do a more thorough job of picking up the particles, but for raw mechanical filtration power, nothing beats a HOB.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry to go a bit out of topic. just wanted to ask: are canister filters better than internal filters? i have a juwel rio180 with internal filter(1 blue fine spounge, 2 coarse blue spounges, 1 amonia remover spounge, 1 carbon spounge and 1 particle removing white pad) and am thinking of adding another external filter.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

One of my tanks has an internal filter like the juwel tanks. It's a 200l and I've added an Eheim 2026 to it and find the tank runs much better this way. I still run the internal filter as well since the heater is in there (with just sponges).

By the way, in a well planted tank, you don't need the "ammonia remover" (the plants do that for you) and the carbon is not necessary and may remove useful plant nutrients...


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

Laith said:


> One of my tanks has an internal filter like the juwel tanks. It's a 200l and I've added an Eheim 2026 to it and find the tank runs much better this way. I still run the internal filter as well since the heater is in there (with just sponges).
> 
> By the way, in a well planted tank, you don't need the "ammonia remover" (the plants do that for you) and the carbon is not necessary and may remove useful plant nutrients...


thank you Laith. so what you are saying is that if i add the Eheim filter to my tank then i dont need to use the black active carbon spounge?

PS: one quick correction. the green spounge is not amonia remover but nitrate remover instead. my mistake for etting confused.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

No need for carbon or any "remover". In other words no need for chemical filtration. All you need is mechanical/biological filtration. And this with or without a cannister filter.

In most tanks with high light,CO2 injection and well planted, you need to *add* Nitrates because the plants are using it all up. The same thing with Phosphates.


----------

